# DSM 4



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

Does anyone know where(online) to find the entry in the DSM 4 for Depersonalisation and derealisation Disorders in full, and if possible for HPPD too?
Im seeing a NHS psychiatrist who doesnt accept any of these are actual disorders and itd help my cause enormously if i had something from his bible to show him.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

This really ticks me off. Astounding. There is the online Merck Manual where you've got essentially the same stuff as the DSM. DSM is not online (forgive me if I'm wrong) as it is a pricey text. Merck Manuals are smaller jam packed things with all physical ailments I think.

Anyway here's the link to DP in the Merck Manual online.....

http://www.merck.com/mrkshared/mmanual/section15/chapter188/188e.jsp

If that link doesn't work it's at the bottom of the Links Section here on the Board.

Also, check out the NODID site, or rather the SECTION here, for info on drug induced disorders. This absolutely astounds me. Absolutely.

Also, ask this darned MHP to hand over the DSM, DP is on page 488 for crying out loud.

Take 
Care,
D


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

I wouldnt waste my time with this fraudulent manual that is comprised of "diseases" that were LITERALLY VOTED into existance by a bunch of crusty old men.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Shhh...don't let the cat out of the bag. :roll:


----------

